# Kentucky Haunters



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Turtle! Would the Indiana/Ohio haunt group sound interesting to you? If you are just outside of Louisville it would not be too far for you to attend our meetings. We are having our May gathering on the 17th. 

This is the thread I posted. 
http://halloweenforum.com/events-gatherings-conventions/67933-oh-haunters-may-gathering.html

If you are interested you can go to the yahoo group link (on the thread) or PM me! We would love to have you join us!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread before. 
I'd love to organize a Make & Take for our area but didn't know how many people would be within a reasonable distance. I did a search for Kentucky and see that there are at least 14 active members who can be to Lexington in less than 2 hours. I have a place to hold one but would prefer if someone else would run the prop building section. Hopefully some people will chime in and let me know if they're interested!


----------

